# Migration assessment by CPA Australia



## mdeep (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Guys 

Has anyone got their migration assessment done by CPA Australia under new point system.

I am planning to apply for skill assesment based on education and skilled employment. As per CPA australia it is optional to get employment skills assessed.

My question is if my employment skills are assessed by CPA, Australia, Would it be easier and faster for me to get skill assessment by DIAC:help:


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

I had my skilled assessment fr CPA n employment in 2010. Got my grant within 12mths under relative sponsored 176. not sure if it's fast thru CPA


----------



## mdeep (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for Response aliciathoo.. I am applying for 175 but not very sure if i should get my work experience assessed by CPA Australia.


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear All,

I am new to this forum, and i also wants to assess my qualifications and assessment from CPA Australia.

can any body help me?

Thanks and regards


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

aliciathoo said:


> I had my skilled assessment fr CPA n employment in 2010. Got my grant within 12mths under relative sponsored 176. not sure if it's fast thru CPA


kindly provide me information if u have some knowledge about immigration to Australia under visa class 189.

Thanks


----------

